# Sheephead again!!!!!!



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I'm glad to say we put a hurting on them again today .........for lunch!!!


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 4, 2008)

Are these from the trip the other day?
I saw some fellas cleaning their catch from yesterday and they wore them out.
Should there not be flounder stacked around the wrecks in the sand right now?
cw


----------



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)

seaweaver said:


> Are these from the trip the other day?
> I saw some fellas cleaning their catch from yesterday and they wore them out.
> Should there not be flounder stacked around the wrecks in the sand right now?
> cw



 Yea thats just a bit of them we had for lunch today, rest will be put to good use in the near future!!!

Flounder are out deep now, yes the 20 mile reefs and out you should be able to pick them up bottom bumping pretty good!

The thing I never understand is guys runnin 40 to 60 miles out to get 2 snapper maybe a grouper some beeliners and seabass. When you can only run 10 miles and load the boat with sheepies. Lots more fishingtime, less money for gas (a lot less) and they eat just as good. And IMHO the fishing is harder(challanging)

It's fun in the blue water but man there's some good fishing in close too!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks good.
Who's the guy in the framed pic?


----------



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> That looks good.
> Who's the guy in the framed pic?




Thats a guy who I think is afraid of the water... been trying for about 2 years to  get him to go. 

If he would ever go I will ruin him
I also think the hog population would bounce back up too


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2008)

That's probably what he is afraid. He needs another hobby I am sure.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 4, 2008)

good job capt stan. those convicts fry up real nice. i love catchin' sheepies


----------



## urack8ball (Feb 5, 2008)

capt stan said:


> Thats a guy who I think is afraid of the water... been trying for about 2 years to  get him to go.
> 
> If he would ever go I will ruin him
> I also think the hog population would bounce back up too



Stan I was the guy in the back of Marks boat Sat. & some of us are just meant to kill stuff on the dirt, not the water!!!LOL what a day..... 

Stayin far inshore the rest of my life,
Steve


----------



## capt stan (Feb 5, 2008)

urack8ball said:


> Stan I was the guy in the back of Marks boat Sat. & some of us are just meant to kill stuff on the dirt, not the water!!!LOL what a day.....
> 
> Stayin far inshore the rest of my life,
> Steve



 Steve, you ain't the one that was puking up his shoelaces are you (I quote that from Mark)

Or are you the Guy he's been telling me about thats a traditional bow hunter and all?

I've known ol' Mark about 10 years or so now . He let me follow him offshore the first time in my old 19 fter. I didn't know if she held enough gas to make the trip or not

He's good people!!


----------



## urack8ball (Feb 5, 2008)

That was me seeing stuff I thought I ate a decade ago!!! Honestly I was supposed to be running the camera but uhhhh...things turned out not too goood. You are correct though, was very impressed of his knowledge & the trip...plus he did speak highly of you and your talents...maybe another day after I figure out the chummin thing I MIGHT consider another trip out yonder..LOL


----------



## capt stan (Feb 5, 2008)

urack8ball said:


> That was me seeing stuff I thought I ate a decade ago!!!





Dude I just spit coke all over the desk!!!!!!!!

So I guess you weren't too happy with me when I told him to tie up after he lost his anchor hu??


----------



## urack8ball (Feb 5, 2008)

I was not goin to be the one to ruin a fishin trip!!!!  Been on the other end of that stick and didn't like it none.....stuck it out & took it like a man..(curled up in the fetal!!!)..NEVER uttered a word about going back, just glad fish were caught while I was "down".


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 5, 2008)

Stan I had no idea... lol


----------



## capt stan (Feb 6, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Stan I had no idea... lol



Well BUD.. if you would ever go catch some with me and fry some of those sheepies up....You WOULD understand!! And you'd be knocking down my door every weekend wanting to go!!!

There ain't much better eating the fresh ,fryed sheephead!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the flounder.


----------



## capt stan (Feb 6, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> I like the flounder.



 I like chicken


----------



## potsticker (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess a novice might try to lip hold a sheephead!


----------



## johnsteven (Feb 6, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> That looks good.
> Who's the guy in the framed pic?



Buckbacks, that is a classic.  This makes me wonder.  If Capt Stan, IMO, "The Man" of both woods (swamps) and sea, has PLP as a desktop inspiration, whose pic does PLP have on his desk?


----------



## capt stan (Feb 6, 2008)

johnsteven said:


> Buckbacks, that is a classic.  This makes me wonder.  If Capt Stan, IMO, "The Man" of both woods (swamps) and sea, has PLP as a desktop inspiration, whose pic does PLP have on his desk?



OHHHHHHHHH boy, I don't wanna go there


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 6, 2008)

That was good buckbacks . 

I think ol' PLP would be a "hurler". 

 Dramamine worked for me.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I have a pic of "THE MAN" of course...


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 7, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Well I have a pic of "THE MAN" of course...



How am I "The Man" now? Don't drag me into the war for "The Man" title between you, buckbacks, and capt stan.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 7, 2008)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> How am I "The Man" now? Don't drag me into the war for "The Man" title between you, buckbacks, and capt stan.



The buck in your pic is one of the top 3 for that county.That gives you "the man"status


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> The buck in your pic is one of the top 3 for that county.That gives you "the man"status



and if you go out west with him he'll let you be "the man"


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Feb 8, 2008)

capt stan said:


> Thats a guy who I think is afraid of the water... been trying for about 2 years to  get him to go.
> 
> If he would ever go I will ruin him
> I also think the hog population would bounce back up too



Those things will sure nuff dull a fillet knife won't they.  Fun to catch and god to eat......but I always make my old man clean 'em.


----------



## capt stan (Feb 8, 2008)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> Those things will sure nuff dull a fillet knife won't they.  Fun to catch and god to eat......but I always make my old man clean 'em.



Electric..is all I gotta say!! I will admit I have burned a few up though


----------

